# "Naked and Afraid" show



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

do any of you watch this if you come across it?

I have watched it here and there. There are some really strong people that go do the show, and some are doing good to get out alive.

I find it's interesting to see what one tool they bring along. Seems fire is a real issue that one needs to be able to make, and some carry a machettee or a water/cooking container.

Usually the survival score for the members goes up from the preshow estimate, but I just saw one where both members numbers when down.

(by the way. I would not do this, even with shoes and clothing.)


----------



## Cancer_survivor (Aug 7, 2012)

Me and DH watched it twice. We stopped watching because. ...well...honestly the naked part. I mean...why do they have to be naked. We didn't understand that part so we quit watching it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So far, all the private parts are blurred out. 

I think they are showing that the people are like natives, as in not having the protection of civilization clothing.


----------



## Cancer_survivor (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah..we didn't see no private parts. The issue is just understanding why they are naked. I didn't think about that aspect....that it is more like natives. I will have to watch it again with that perspective.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

it was based on adam and eve being naked in garden....at least it what the producer says.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I do watch this show when I can. Not bothered by the naked bit...as I get that being naked is about as vulnerable as you can be. I am amazed at how little folks seem to be able to forage for themselves.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sandals and a $20 lifestraw would change this show from watching people suffer to seeing if they have skills or not.

this should show you how important shoes are and keeping hydrated.....naked aint nothing....not being mobile you are sitting duck basically.being mobile and hydrated enables you do do skills to advance you along.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

elkhound said:


> it was based on adam and eve being naked in garden....at least it what the producer says.


+ + + + + + + + +
they BOTH got kicked out of the garden, 
but G*d slew some animals and clothed
them before they went out into the wilderness.

A foreshadowing of the sacrifice of the Lamb of G*d.

For without the shedding of blood,
there can be no forgiveness or remission of sins.


----------



## bouvi (Jun 1, 2013)

that network will not be happy until they get someone killed it seems to me at least
just think of the ratings they would get and 
the after show (Where It All Went Wrong) with live tweets displayed for effect


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

From the perspective of the Bible, when Adam and Eve were naked in the garden, they had everything provided for them, and they were not afraid until the ate the forbidden fruit.

As for the natives, most of them are used to being barefoot and have thick calluses on the bottom of their feet that protects them. And most natives have some type of clothing-even if it's just a loincloth. 

I've never watched the show. Those types of shows just don't appeal to me.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Some friends were joking that they were going to sign me up for that show. I told them that they would have to change the title to "Naked and Really Irritated About It", and that I would not just seek my way to civilization, but that I would hunt down those responsible for placing me in that situation and exact revenge. They stopped chuckling and changed the subject quickly...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The naked part add vulnerability to the equation.. Most people are not comfortable being naked, especially in the great outdoors where everything wants to poke, scratch, sting and cut you.... Try walking around in the woods naked some time.. .Not for fear of being seen, but for fear of damaging parts of you that you're not used to leaving out in the open... 

It adds one more dimension to what they have to do to survive.. trying to figure out how to protect not only you, but your body and one more mental addition.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I have watched it with my nine year old son. For us, the episodes we have watched were so interesting the naked part was not even an issue unless it was brought up. Ex. the dangers of not considering being naked; bugs and bites in places you would not think, sunburn, etc. Thus, making a type of covering became a priority. I thought it was well done.

I love that people admit they cannot finish regardless of their backgrounds. No shame in not finishing. In one episode a person was left alone after the partner left. Though this person felt they could finish alone, the mental anguish of being alone was too much. I thought that was quite enlightening.

In short, I am far behind most in terms of survival, but I enjoyed the program and learned from it.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Of course I have never seen this junk . . .But just the title alone would make me NOT watch it.


my .03 cents


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Jim-mi said:


> Of course I have never seen this junk . . .But just the title alone would make me NOT watch it.
> 
> 
> my .03 cents



What's that about books and covers? Yeah, sex sells, and I'm sure some of that is why they decided to make it Naked and Afraid... BUT, it's also some of the most realistic survival shows on TV right now.. Not some made up stuff like Bear does... In this show, people actually do have to survive, and many of them don't do it well. Interesting to see people who are trained in survival fail... It proves that most people don't have what it takes... even with training... 

If you want to know what it takes to survive, you won't find a much more realistic show...


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

And anyone who thinks this show is about sex hasn't watched it....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

notwyse said:


> And anyone who thinks this show is about sex hasn't watched it....


I've watched it quite a few times.. yes, sex does get mentioned here and there, but usually only at the beginning when they are talking about how vulnerable or not they feel.. As to the rest of the show, it's not really a subject unless you bring your mind to that point.. 

I'm not defending the show, but I think some people can't get past naked as sex... We came into the world without clothes.. society had place a stigma on it's not acceptable to be without them... 

As a point to prove that.. how many people put clothes on to stay home all day knowing no one would see them?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I am not the least bit concerned about not being able to see it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i challenge anyone to get barefooted and in shorts to build a fire and keep it going...not in a grassy area like ya lawn but out in the woodsy areas....much less fully naked doing a bow drill....lol

notice all these people go to these warm places then freeze at night? a pair of lightweight polypro goes with me to warm regions.it just shows me on tv and in real life that lack of actual experience in the bush most have.they dont understand hypothermia one bit.i seen a person suffer in the 90's F temps.their acclimated temps was much higher.going on memory it takes 6 weeks to get fully acclimated to temps and elevations.

i took a guy to a bit over 14,000ft and about killed him.i turned around as he was following me and struggling behind and to let him catch up...approx 50yds...he was bent over and when he raised up he had blood coming out both sides of nose.i ran to him cause it freaked me out. i never seen bleeding from altitude before .i sat him down got him rested then got him to lower elevation

i wear short pants alot in the woods.this spring just hunting morels i was awful looking....lol...crawl bare legged into a brush-pile to get shrooms...lol...sometimes ya gotta suffer for goods...lol

eta..theres nothing the least bit sexual about it.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I have seen the show a few times. The thing that struck me is why didn't they prepare ahead of time?? I would be hitting the tanning bed hard and walking in gravel barefooted for a couple months ahead of time. Just seems incredibly dumb to show up with untanned private parts and then complain about sunburn!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bouvi said:


> that network will not be happy until they get someone killed it seems to me at least
> just think of the ratings they would get and
> the after show (Where It All Went Wrong) with live tweets displayed for effect



did you see the producer that got bit by a fer-de-lance snake on foot.....it was awful.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

littlebitfarm said:


> I have seen the show a few times. The thing that struck me is why didn't they prepare ahead of time?? I would be hitting the tanning bed hard and walking in gravel barefooted for a couple months ahead of time. Just seems incredibly dumb to show up with untanned private parts and then complain about sunburn!



the woman last night did she started skateboarding barefoot to toughen up.smart cookie !! i give her a big thumbs up...:goodjob:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm waiting for the sequel: "Naked and Afraid in Space"

The episodes would be shorter and allow for more advertising.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

I like it. It seems less scripted than any other reality/ survival show I've ever seen. I would hope I would be less whiney but skeeter bites on the wewe is enough make sissies out of the best of us. 

Another note, this has to be one of the most expensive reality shows ever produced.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I'm waiting for the sequel: "Naked and Afraid in Space"
> 
> The episodes would be shorter and allow for more advertising.


it would be....wait for it.....a single gasp.....roflmao


you crack me up harry....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

raybait1 said:


> I like it. It seems less scripted than any other reality/ survival show I've ever seen. I would hope I would be less whiney but skeeter bites on the wewe is enough make sissies out of the best of us.
> 
> Another note, this has to be one of the most expensive reality shows ever produced.



when a man drop 30# or a woman drops 20# in 21 days thats some serious weight loss.

the one woman said her privates were being eaten alive.

i have lived in north country and looked like a leaper before from all the biting bugs there.i couldnt imagine it being worse...but i bet being in high humidity coupled with bites would make me grumpy as a grizzly bear.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one thing to is can you imagine what many suffer from going cold turkey off soda pops,coffee,caffine or what ever their diet is at home.even small changes in diets effect some people......gmo corn syrup withdrawals...chemical withdrawals.....we all need to detox from what is called food...including myself.


----------



## Cancer_survivor (Aug 7, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> I've watched it quite a few times.. yes, sex does get mentioned here and there, but usually only at the beginning when they are talking about how vulnerable or not they feel.. As to the rest of the show, it's not really a subject unless you bring your mind to that point..
> 
> I'm not defending the show, but I think some people can't get past naked as sex... We came into the world without clothes.. society had place a stigma on it's not acceptable to be without them...
> 
> As a point to prove that.. how many people put clothes on to stay home all day knowing no one would see them?


On the rare occasions I am home alone or with just DH. ..I go naked. More comfortable. Heck I will go outside...swim....etc. I'm overweight but not ashamed of my body. 

I just don't agree with then being naked.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes, I do, but only for the articles. 

If I were to lose 30 lbs. I would have to start by putting on sixty before. 

I don't like to be naked and hungry. I would still want to be a good host, partner and provider so I would need to foraging exploring and trying.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I catch the show here and there and from what I have seen, definitely not about sex.

A whole lot about "how to find dinner" and "what is edible"? and "need protein" and boil water.

what is amazing is that some do survive it..lol..I was sure a couple of the folks were going to die. Especially that poor producer that got snake bit.

I think people have an unrealistic expectation of what it takes to survive in the wilderness, most folks think it is just a camping trip in the woods. Or figure they will live on what they store..
eventually "stores" are no more and then you become "afraid", either nekkid or clothed.

I admire some of the people on the show, I don't know that I could do it fully clothed and I am pretty tough.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Most of these show are filmed in a area where people dont live. Could be the challenge part by surviving in a less that idea area. People dont live there for a reason. In real life most of us could survive in the area we live. Here I have deer,rabbits, turkeys and lots of other wildlife for meat..spring water couple hundred yards from house. timber for cooking and heat..in other words I will be staying here...


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I finally wish after more than ten years with out tv....that I wish I could watch it.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I always wonder if one of them couldn't bring a mosquito net as their item....those bug bites some of them get freak me out, not to mention the possibility of long term health issues from them.

We watch the show and generally enjoy it, I didn't get the 'naked' part either till I read an article that they consider clothing your primary shelter and the show's objective is for participants to provide all food and shelter for themselves. Made better sense then.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Very few things upset the modern human psyche than being naked. You (general you) feel more exposed (to danger not vision) and vulnerable.

This is why stripping someone is a good technique in an interrogation.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

copperkid3 said:


> + + + + + + + + +
> they BOTH got kicked out of the garden,
> but G*d slew some animals and clothed
> them before they went out into the wilderness.
> ...


Stay away from my sheep!!!:viking:LOL!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I can stand up under good interrogation. I am sure that the show reaches for the ancient response center of my brain. It's cavernous...c a v e r n o u s e....c a v e r n o u s e.....c a v...


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have watched it several times. The first time was just curiosity when flipping channels. I thought "this has got to be a really stupid reality show." BUT, it was actually much better than I thought it would be. I found nothing sexual in it at all and the blurred out nakedness doesn't bother me. When I think about that aspect of it I think that being naked is what makes them so vulnerable and human. It's a pretty big equalizer and on many of the shows one of the first things lots of them do is try to find some kind of covering and I bet that's not all just because they want protection. 
I don't think I could do it. I could survive where I live probably (lots of wildlife, edibles, etc) but as someone stated they are put into areas where it is largely uninhabited. Not to be sexist, and I'm sure it will seem that way to some, but honestly some of the men (supposedly big tough guys) ended up not doing nearly so well as some of the women - at least on a couple of the shows I watched. I do think an interesting question would be if you ever did something like this what one tool would you take? I think the problem would be not knowing where you would end up.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Talking about the big strong looking like a hero going in man, and then didn't do so well, was the Marine that burns easily. He didn't try to take any precautions that first day, and was burned all over, and she took care of him those first 2 or 3 days. Then they pulled pretty equally. And changed his mind about the usefulness of women.

It is amazing to watch the two either come to become a working unit, or just leave almost hating each other.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

If I'm naked, you'll be afraid, and we'll be even :shocked:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

DaleK said:


> If I'm naked, you'll be afraid, and we'll be even :shocked:


There was a thread here a while back about sleeping in the nude and what about if something happens in the middle of the night. I told people it'd be an advantage for me because seeing an old really fat guy come charging out of the house naked with a handgun would scare off anything from a stray dog to a harden serial killer. And if it didn't having an ol. . .mature, ah. . . fa. . .ah. . .rubenesque woman charging out a few seconds later with a 12 ga in her hands would.

Edited to say: Yes the wife doesn't read what I post


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I've gotten a bit skeptical about this show after the last episode -- after stressing how little food the pair had (some crabs and flowers, iirc), they showed a HUGE clump of bananas in the background during a shoot in their camp. I suspect there's some creative editing going on regarding how much food these people are really finding.

(As a side note, it's also interesting how many "survivalists" come from the temperate climates, particularly desert Southwest. The Arizona desert has to be one of the easiest ecosystems to "survive" in. There's tons of food sources, enough water (if you know where it is, anyway), several options for starting "primitive fire", and a warm climate. I suspect it tricks a lot of people into thinking they know more survival than they really do.)

FWIW, I suspect I'd do okay in a situation like this. I'm not particularly athletic (back issues, asthma, dystonia, other health issues) but I've spent enough time in the wilderness to be comfortable with the idea, and to know a few tricks the average "survivalist" doesn't. I've actually considered applying, but they'd need to let me take my medication as my one necessary item, which I doubt would fly ... plus the audience would be afraid after seeing my pudgy backside! Jiggly almost-40 year old cellulite just doesn't sell as much advertising as skinny twenty year olds. 

If I could only take one item with me into the wilderness other than my meds, BTW, it would be a big mosquito net. Not only would it protect you from the bugs at night, you could also use strips of it for cordage and use it to trap fish and crustaceans and collect insects and potentially small birds. I can start fire about four or five different ways and if I need to cut something, I can smack rocks together until I get a sharp edge. I don't need a knife or a fire-starter. 

ETA: A lifestraw is not really a guarantee of pathogen free water. I caught giardia on a trip where I used an expensive pump filter AND iodine, because there were a lot of beaver and bear where I was at. The only thing I could figure was that I'd neglected to sterilize the threads of my water bottles, and then put my mouth on them. If you got the drinking-end of a lifestraw wet, the same problem would apply. Boiling water is really your best bet, and is what I do now whenever fire is feasible. I would use one if that was all that was available, but I would much prefer to boil water whenever possible. 

(I am also amazed that we've yet to see any of the survivalists dig a hole in the ground, line it with big rocks and a little clay, fill it with water, allow the sediment to settle, then drop hot rocks in the water until a rolling boil is achieved for a good long time. That would be better than using "groundwater" from a hole dug six inches from an almost certainly contaminated creek in Africa or dubiously "UV purified" water from potholes or many of the other methods I've seen them use. It would definitely not be a guaranteed method of water purification, but it would be better than nothing, and easy enough to do.)


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

They must have a choice of several things. I have only seen fire starters and machetes. I haven't seen them all though. I do think there is some editing...with 21 days of footage you know it. I think the clothes thing is also about all being equal. I find it interesting.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Half watched an episode last night...it was too boring to stay focused. The couple "strongly disliked" each other and mostly sat out the time.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Half watched an episode last night...it was too boring to stay focused. The couple "strongly disliked" each other and mostly sat out the time.



last couple episodes have been painful to watch.its real clear they are using a very precise method of picking people to get the effect they want for show....lol.....the guy was awful...i dont care if he did have 20yrs on teaching survival skills....lol...he had his skill set for sunny southern california.


they could find better suited and skilled people...or at least in my mind.

they need to go get a group of amish boys and girls....clothed of course...and toss them out there.here they run barefoot all spring,summer and fall.they would be surprised what happens....my amish friends children....i seen them attack a thick over grown fence row filled with poison oak and brambles and a huge mess with only a axe.them little boggers chopped down trees 50ft tall....lol...looked like beavers and termites attack a big tree one day when i drove by.looked like a bulldozer cleared....all that was left was the stumps with axe marks...roflmao.

i just cant wrap my head around these shelters they build.they are awful.last night they clearly need fire inside to stay warm in those temps.theres gotta be a better solution....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

kydreamer...this is what i am talking about...smaller diameter support structure means less chopping.they had the bark sheets peeled already.open center for smoke exit....dry and way warmer that what they were doing.i still think the shock factor of doing this jacks peoples heads around even if they spend time outdoors.most dont stay exposed for this long and hunger and thirst thing too.like i said withdrawls from foods and chemicals in foods.i would be cranky for sure....lol..grumpy grizz bear..roflmao









































http://paleoplanet69529.yuku.com/topic/18677/Woodland-Camp-Wigwam-finished#.U9ZfDLHgiy4


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Elk, you always post the neatest things. My nine year old is yelling over my shoulder "that's what the Indian's do". He went to see the outdoor drama Tecumseh last week and every hour of the day is now dictated by surviving.

As to your comment about the Amish children...nine year old has been outside barefoot since early this morning; and it is a bit cold. He insists he is getting ready.

I am concerned the neighbors are going to talk; I look like the most neglectful mother on the block ( there are other things my son is doing as well / he needs to get to a homestead )


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

elkhound said:


> one thing to is can you imagine what many suffer from going cold turkey off soda pops,coffee,caffine or what ever their diet is at home.even small changes in diets effect some people......gmo corn syrup withdrawals...chemical withdrawals.....we all need to detox from what is called food...including myself.


Most of them seem to be survival health nuts. The one woman did make some clothes out of palm leaves, she made a hat and some sandles. 

The naked part is the part I don't understand either, not because of the nudity, but because a certain amount of clothing is "shelter" for your body. It protects it from bugs and sun and stuff. In one episode they were freezing from the cold rain, some forest clothes could have helped with that and would be as important as fire and shelter.


----------

